

Create and manage VPN connection programmatically in iOS 8 - iramezanpour
http://ramezanpour.net/post/2014/08/03/configure-and-manage-vpn-connections-programmatically-in-ios-8/

======
mortezaalama
Wow! For years I've been looking for a VPN solution on iOS!!!

Thanks man!

------
azadmojtaba
thanks man, it's awesome!

------
aakpro
something great is going on!

------
ehsania
finally!

